# Need advise



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*only 1 way to find out*

 shot it in a corno. they dont lie....


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

mike 66 said:


> shot it in a corno. they dont lie....


I think he meant the AR velocity(bow) not the speed it would shoot.
Lot of improved tech. out there since those bows were made. If you're interested in a velocity then you should check out the bow madness bows. Same tech. just refined.


----------

